# FRAT



## Sgt_McWatt (30 Mar 2004)

First off I don't want this turning into a debate about frat because its not going anywhere and it shouldn't. It would be stupid because all you would see is horny cadets making out on FTX‘s.

Dose any one have the URL(or is there one) of the frat documentation. I have looked through but was unsuccessful in finding any.

Thanks


----------



## cdhoult (30 Mar 2004)

CATO 46-01

38. Deportment. Chewing gum, slouching,
sauntering, hands in pockets, smoking on the
street, walking arm in arm, and similar
deportment that detract from a military
appearance is not permitted for cadets in
uniform.

That only covers if they are in uniform...

I found some other paragraphs that could be construted as anti-frat documents in 13-24, where it talks about sexual abuse/harrassement in relation to abuse of authority (i.e. you, as a Sgt, cannot make out with a Cpl, even if it‘s consentual, because it could be construded as abuse of authority [I‘ve seen staff cadets RTU‘d for this]).

Check the QR&O‘s?

CH


----------



## alan_li_13 (30 Mar 2004)

I don‘t think there is a URL dedicated to that topic, or any sort of document available. When i did my CL, one of our Coy officers just put us in a tent and gave us a slide show on CHAP, and basically added that we cant do anything sexual in nature...

Our plt CO had a pretty funny way of putting it: "There will be no He-He-ing, no She-She-ing, no He-She-ing, and no She-He-ing. Just Me-Me-ing after *lights out*."
LMAO


----------



## Spartan (30 Mar 2004)

its a general rule usually in standing orders - and it‘s pretty much known that cadets is not suppose to be anything involving anything (since frat technically is between different ranks) ... it says no to this... regardless if the 18 yr old cpl and 18 yr old WO1 have known eachother for eons...
no frat ( or sexual activities ) is suppose to occur while at cadet activities. it does but isn‘t suppose to.


----------



## primer (31 Mar 2004)

"There will be no He-He-ing, no She-She-ing, no He-She-ing, and no She-He-ing. Just Me-Me-ing after *lights out*."

That was a QUOTE from LCol J Shields CO Blackdown  Back in 97 talking to all Officers and NCMs at the Co‘s meeting. Its good to still hear it today.

Cheers:::


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (31 Mar 2004)

If it wouldent be to much work could you also send me that paragraph on abuse of rank?

Thanks


----------



## Infanteer (31 Mar 2004)

Speaking of frat...interesting home page, McWatt.


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (31 Mar 2004)

Thats my personial home page, It does not connect in any way to cadets. Theres no mention of it and no one on it is from cadets. So there is no frat issues there at all


----------



## Infanteer (31 Mar 2004)

Naw, I‘m talking about fraternization in general.  Things like all the hommies, gang-flashes, and little chicky-pies you talk about screwing.

Nothing personal.  It‘s just easy to see how horny little 16 year olds and summer camp can be an "interesting" affair.


----------



## chrisf (31 Mar 2004)

I believe Combat Medic has some interesting stories regarding VD on that subject.


----------



## primer (1 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by Sgt_McWatt:
> [qb] Thats my personial home page, It does not connect in any way to cadets. Theres no mention of it and no one on it is from cadets. So there is no frat issues there at all [/qb]


I have read your guest book and seen a few names that I know are Cadets from My UNIT in it..

Think about it


----------



## elscotto937 (1 Apr 2004)

oh Primer, that‘s his friends checking out his site. It does stand to reason that if he is in Cadets, some of his friend are going to be in Cadets. He doesn‘t mention anything about cadets in there, so other than some stronger than I like language, there is nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Excolis (1 Apr 2004)

primer.    LCol shields still useds that one today.  and it is good.. lol


----------



## primer (5 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by hopefully airborne soon:
> [qb] primer.    LCol shields still useds that one today.  and it is good.. lol [/qb]


You should have seen the Padre on that one


----------



## Slim (10 Apr 2004)

As infanteer said; Nice homepage...I imagine you want a copy of the rules so you don‘t get caught maybe..?

Just kidding!


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (10 Apr 2004)

lmao no some of my cadets, ya just want to be able to quote the rules but I am unsucsesful in finding anything except that, for reg force they can hug and kiss in a greating and fairwell.


----------



## chalk1 (12 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by primer:
> [qb]
> 
> 
> ...


Primer‘s got a point. Some random stranger visiting your site won‘t know that you‘re in cadets, but everyone here does, and it is rather degrading.


----------



## Ranger (12 Apr 2004)

so what, if you don‘t want to see McWatt‘s homepage, don‘t click on the URL in his profile. he obviously doesn‘t care what people htink of him, maybe you shouldn‘t judge him.


----------



## chalk1 (12 Apr 2004)

What I think of him doesn‘t matter,but having his own page linked in to this site where he clearly identifies himself as an Army cadet can detract from the public‘s view of the Army cadet program (if that can happen even further, unfortunately). i don‘t mind it personally...It‘s actually pretty funny, IMO. I‘m just worried that people will lose some of their positive views about Army cadets if they see it.


----------



## dano (12 Apr 2004)

McBear, you just sumed up.. not even sumed up.. More like you-read-my-mind on what I was going to say.

Ultimately, it is also a major concern for me as well of other peoples views about Army Cadets.


----------



## dano (12 Apr 2004)

Oh my.. I have to say it. Flame me all you want(Only time allowed). But.. But..
My curiosity got the best of me.. And during my rather entertaining look around.. Someone has signed his guestbook saying they know him from Army.ca.. (We‘re all doomed)

Flaming begins now...


_By the way Sgt,McWatts. I‘m not being mean. The website is a creative website of displaying basketball? and depicting young females.._


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (12 Apr 2004)

lmao I havent checked my guest book but I will now thanks, 
Also thanks Kate, but they are right...To and extent...
It is my personal belief that if any one where to judge an entire national organization on one persons PERSONIAL website is a complete idiot. I hate stupid cadets and don't want them in my corps. So putting those two things together any one who judges cadets baste on my web sites opinions are null and worthless.


----------



## chalk1 (12 Apr 2004)

Okay. Lets think about this. Joe Somebody signs into Army.ca looking to find out what he can about the CF. He has kids, aged 12 and 13 for example. He sees that Sgt McWatt has a personal web page that must be interesting, because the RCAC (in theory) represent the very best in Canadian youth, sp he takes a look. Suddenly, the program just got bad mouthed by Joe, JoAnne and all their friends who also see the site, which means the program loses the potential of their children, and their friends children. All these kids from various backgrounds lose the chance to do extraordinarily fun stuff just because of one little misrepresentation. Very well thought out.

if you want a better example of this, read through the thread in Canadian army titled "Fat troops..."; you represent the program more than you may think you do. careful.


----------



## DogOfWar (21 Apr 2004)

McBear is right. As for stupid cadets in your troop....maybe peruse your site‘s spelling errors and massive time spent discussing  "how hot you are"....


----------



## DogOfWar (21 Apr 2004)

PS just giving you a hard time pal I remember when I was all about snowboarding and girls....I just did it with better spelling!


----------



## mastergunner91 (23 Aug 2007)

What i do not get is why jr. cadets think that even though they are not in uniform that that can frat while on duty like on monday night like every few weeks my co holds a civvies night and all the ocs through the lc's thonk it's alright to frat and i have stated to them "You may not be in uniform but you are on duty so no frat." and they look at me like iam nuts, if anyones got any ideas that would help i would love to hear then. thx petty officer second class P


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Aug 2007)

mastergunner91 said:
			
		

> What i do not get is why jr. cadets think that even though they are not in uniform that that can frat while on duty like on monday night like every few weeks my co holds a civvies night and all the ocs through the lc's thonk it's alright to frat and i have stated to them "You may not be in uniform but you are on duty so no frat." and they look at me like iam nuts, if anyones got any ideas that would help i would love to hear then. thx petty officer second class P



..and I'm wondering why your post  is so hard to read. Spelling, grammar, punctuation, capitalization all count around here. Even if you are posting to something that's been dead for over three years.


----------



## vadeanu (6 Sep 2007)

FRAT rules suck; every camp has its share of fly chicks, why can't the boys take advantage. We are although spending our summer at summer camp, rather than partying elsewhere. This is one of the rules I detest and disagree with since I have a weakness for women and have major needs... I almost risked my jump course with some frisky newfy staff; she was gorgeous and pretty kinky.. good times. Anyways boys, remember: no touchy, feely etc etc! Follow the rules! Or else ...

Cheers


----------



## armyvern (6 Sep 2007)

vadeanu said:
			
		

> FRAT rules suck; every camp has its share of fly chicks, why can't the boys take advantage. We are although spending our summer at summer camp, rather than partying elsewhere. This is one of the rules I detest and disagree with since I have a weakness for women and have major needs... I almost risked my jump course with some frisky newfy staff; she was gorgeous and pretty kinky.. good times. Anyways boys, remember: no touchy, feely etc etc! Follow the rules! Or else ...
> 
> Cheers



And one day, you'll grow up.  :

You don't know what major needs are yet lad. It's obvious in your idiotic post.


----------



## Shamrock (6 Sep 2007)

vadeanu said:
			
		

> FRAT rules suck; every camp has its share of fly chicks, why can't the boys take advantage. We are although spending our summer at summer camp, rather than partying elsewhere. This is one of the rules I detest and disagree with since I have a weakness for women and have major needs... I almost risked my jump course with some frisky newfy staff; she was gorgeous and pretty kinky.. good times. Anyways boys, remember: no touchy, feely etc etc! Follow the rules! Or else ...
> 
> Cheers



They're called "issues" not "needs"


----------



## medaid (6 Sep 2007)

vadeanu said:
			
		

> FRAT rules suck; every camp has its share of fly chicks, why can't the boys take advantage. We are although spending our summer at summer camp, rather than partying elsewhere. This is one of the rules I detest and disagree with since I have a weakness for women and have major needs... I almost risked my jump course with some frisky newfy staff; she was gorgeous and pretty kinky.. good times. Anyways boys, remember: no touchy, feely etc etc! Follow the rules! Or else ...
> 
> Cheers




WOW.... I'm shocked at the blatant disregard for the rules that you've just openly admitted to Vadeanu. Something you're proud of? To judge you're probably a Cadet SNCO, who wants to one day join the CF. 

Word of advice, and it's the same from both of the posters above. 

GROW UP.


----------



## Roy Harding (6 Sep 2007)

vadeanu said:
			
		

> FRAT rules suck; every camp has its share of fly chicks, why can't the boys take advantage. We are although spending our summer at summer camp, rather than partying elsewhere. This is one of the rules I detest and disagree with since I have a weakness for women and have major needs... I almost risked my jump course with some frisky newfy staff; she was gorgeous and pretty kinky.. good times. Anyways boys, remember: no touchy, feely etc etc! Follow the rules! Or else ...
> 
> Cheers



It's called growing up - which Cadets is pretty good at assisting you with.

If you can't keep it in your pants when it's inappropriate to whip it out, you have no self-discipline.  If you have no self-discipline you will remain a boy.  I've known boys who were 60 years of age - nobody trusts them, nobody has any respect for them - and frankly, they are pathetic and pitiable.

If you are in Cadets you belong to a wonderful organization which helps you gain self-discipline through providing external discipline - I'd suggest you start paying attention, if you ever want to be known as a man.


Roy


----------



## mysteriousmind (6 Sep 2007)

primer said:
			
		

> "There will be no He-He-ing, no She-She-ing, no He-She-ing, and no She-He-ing. *Just Me-Me-ing after *lights out**."
> 
> That was a QUOTE from LCol J Shields CO Blackdown  Back in 97 talking to all Officers and NCMs at the Co‘s meeting. Its good to still hear it today.



Technically, event the *Me-Me-ing after Lights out* should not happen.  It is considered as amoral to behave such behavior. I know that when I was CIC (not so long ago) Every "sexual oriented" was forbidden. No more no less.


----------



## Roy Harding (6 Sep 2007)

mysteriousmind said:
			
		

> ...  I know that when I was CIC (not so long ago) _*Nothing*_ "sexual oriented" was forbidden. No more no less.



Perhaps you meant "_*Anything*_" sexual oriented was forbidden?


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Sep 2007)

vadeanu said:
			
		

> FRAT rules suck; every camp has its share of fly chicks, why can't the boys take advantage. We are although spending our summer at summer camp, rather than partying elsewhere. This is one of the rules I detest and disagree with since I have a weakness for women and have major needs... I almost risked my jump course with some frisky newfy staff; she was gorgeous and pretty kinky.. good times. Anyways boys, remember: no touchy, feely etc etc! Follow the rules! Or else ...
> 
> Cheers



Yep, and after you join the Reg F, I'm sure me or one of my colleagues will see you in the PMed office for an STD contact tracing interview.


----------



## mudrecceman (6 Sep 2007)

vadeanu said:
			
		

> FRAT rules suck; *every camp has its share of fly chicks, why can't the boys take advantage*. We are although spending our summer at summer camp, rather than partying elsewhere. This is one of the rules I detest and disagree with since I have a weakness for women and have major needs... I almost risked my jump course with some frisky newfy staff; she was gorgeous and pretty kinky.. good times. Anyways boys, remember: no touchy, feely etc etc! Follow the rules! Or else ...
> 
> Cheers



Every "fly chick" has a daddy out there, waiting for stupid little punks like you with your "why can't I take advantage of females" mentality.  Girls/ladies/women aren't going put up with that crap these days...sooner or later, you'll be gettin' kinky...with yourself after they get tired of your attitude.

Oh, I am one of those daddy's that are out there too.  We exist.  If you want a 6 foot tall 240 lb POd Daddy mad at you, well go ahead and play with that fire.

Your biggest "need" at this point is to remember how to spell the word "respect".  Advantage?  You "take advantage" of a nice fall afternoon for a hike with your best gal...

Mentioning "how frisky" some girl was and that you almost risked your jump course, well we see right thru that as...trying to look cool on 2 levels.  Basically, not only does your grouping suck, you aren't on the right target either...

My 2 cents.


----------



## armyvern (7 Sep 2007)

DeskRecceMan,

He should be very afraid of their mothers as well.  

And his, I'm quite sure his very own mother would just love to see his post below ... the reaction would NOT be nice ... but it would be well-deserved.


----------



## ryanmann356 (11 Sep 2007)

vadeanu said:
			
		

> FRAT rules suck; every camp has its share of fly chicks, why can't the boys take advantage. We are although spending our summer at summer camp, rather than partying elsewhere. This is one of the rules I detest and disagree with since I have a weakness for women and have major needs... I almost risked my jump course with some frisky newfy staff; she was gorgeous and pretty kinky.. good times. Anyways boys, remember: no touchy, feely etc etc! Follow the rules! Or else ...Cheers



Oh my  : Vadeanu you haven't changed at all

Anyway as I told my cadets this summer, you have the rest of your life to be with other girls/boys dont risk your cadet career by fratting in cadets.  No spoony-spoony!


----------



## 1feral1 (11 Sep 2007)

vadeanu said:
			
		

> FRAT rules suck; every camp has its share of fly chicks, why can't the boys take advantage. We are although spending our summer at summer camp, rather than partying elsewhere. This is one of the rules I detest and disagree with since I have a weakness for women and have major needs... I almost risked my jump course with some frisky newfy staff; she was gorgeous and pretty kinky.. good times. Anyways boys, remember: no touchy, feely etc etc! Follow the rules! Or else ...
> 
> Cheers



Firstly I fully support the Cadet movement!

Your quote -

"I have a weakness for women and have MAJOR needs" 

Sounds like a bragging 'cherry boy' to me. Needs! What a load of crap. Wank on pal.

There is something called discipline, adapt or quit. Don't like it?  RTU. It does not sound like you have any anyways with such a babylike post.

The majority of Cadets are under 18, and not adults, so hence women are in fact girls. 

Parents rely on some type of control and responsibility for their kids at these camps. Their lives are actually entrusted with strangers who are supposed to be mature and have a sense of responsibility. 

The Cadet Command must show duty of care. Like it or not. Stop whinging and and thinking with your pecker. Try leading by example. 

And you call yourself a Sergeant Major? Thats a joke in itself, for your behaviour has demonstrated you don't even know the meaning of the word. 

I am sure you own kind will sort you out.

My 2 cents,


Wes

PS - WTF are fly chicks? Whatever it is, I am sure if the girls at camp knew on how you refer to them, they would not even give you the time of day!


----------



## condor888000 (15 Sep 2007)

vadeanu said:
			
		

> FRAT rules suck; every camp has its share of fly chicks, why can't the boys take advantage. We are although spending our summer at summer camp, rather than partying elsewhere. This is one of the rules I detest and disagree with since I have a weakness for women and have major needs... I almost risked my jump course with some frisky newfy staff; she was gorgeous and pretty kinky.. good times. Anyways boys, remember: no touchy, feely etc etc! Follow the rules! Or else ...



 :rofl:

Wow....real mature there buddy, seriously, I'd say more, but the rest have beat me to it.


----------

